# زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي



## روح العنبر (3 يونيو 2013)

​ *[FONT=&quot]زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبغين شعر جناااان خيالي وصحي وكثيف جربي هالزيت وماراح تندمي باذن الله


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]روح العنبر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والتونك يطول الشعر ويكثفه ويخلصك من التقصف و التلف


[/FONT]*​ 




 *[FONT=&quot]

لكل الي يعانون من مشاكل في الشعر سواء تقصف او خفيف او مايطول بسهولة او شعر تعبان من كثر الصبغة والسشوار هذا زيت مجرب من مجموعة اعشاب نادرة مستوردة من الهند وطبيعة 100 % ومالها اي اضرار جانبيه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طريقة الاستعمال :


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اول شئ ترش فروة الراس بتونك الاعشاب الخاص من مجموعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](روح العنبر للشعر) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عن طريق البخاخ وبعد كذا تدهني زيت الشعر على فروة الشعر ( اهم شئ الفروه ) والاطراف لمده 10 دقائق دوائر باطراف الاصابع ومن ثم لفه وتغطيه الشعر بطاقيه الشعر او بكيس النايلون لمده من 2 الى 4 ساعات او حتى ممكن تنامي فيه مو مشكله بالعكس احسن ومايضر ابد وبعدين تغسلي الشعر، وللامانة الزيت رووعة وكثيير جربوه واستفادوا منه . [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]والنتائج هي :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يطول لك الشعر بشكل رهيب بإذن الله والاطراف تصبح طبيعة وحيوية حتى اقاربك واهلك راح يلاحظوا بس طبعا لازم تلتزمي بالطريقة الاستخدام والتدليك وراح يكثف شعرك ويسكر الفراغات طبعا راح تشوفين الشعر الصغير الي يبدأ يطلع مع الاستخدام وراح تتخلصي من اللون الباهت والتقصف ويصير الشعر لامع وصحي عن تجربة كثييرات فهو باذن الواحد الاحد مضمون واكثر من رائع .

وهذي الصورة تبين احجام الزيت :





الحجم الصغير سعره ب 150 ريال يكفي حوالي 3 اسابيع
الحجم الوسط سعره 250 يكفي حوالي شهرين 
الحجم الكبير سعره 350 يكفي حوالي 4 شهور

 علبة التونك اللي بالاعشاب اللي تكثف الشعر سعرها 100 ريال وهي تستخدم قبل الزيت 

وهذي الصوره :






ملاحظه (في حال طلب الحجم الكبير من الزيت اللي ب 350 علبة تونك الاعشاب راح تكون مجانا ...) 





][FONT=&quot] بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...الخ


[/FONT]*​
​
*[FONT=&quot]للتواصل على الجوال و الواتس اب : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0562475977[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]

وهذه بعض تجارب الزبائن : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]____________________________________________________[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
المشاركة الاصلية كتيت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بواسطة فلاوية:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هلا يالغالية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يجزاكي خير اختي جربت الزيت وشعرها كثير تغير وراح تستمر عليه ان شاء الل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كلي ذوق

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن تغير شعري 180درجه ولله الحمد كل كلمة كتبتها صحيحة 100% وانا اقدر امانتك والله يجزاكي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خير

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : bent alezz

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اختي انا بصراحة كنت كثير مشككة بالاول لاني من اول اجرب كثير خلطات واروح العيادات وما نفع معي شئ بس معاكي الشئ غير شعري فرق وكثير لاحظ هالشئ من صحباتي الله يجزاكي الجنة وبقولك على التطورات اول باول .[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Basomaa [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جربتها صار لي اسبوع على شعري والحمد الله احس ان شعري تحسن والتساقط وقف بس لي الحين ما بين الطول انشاء الله بداوم عليها واقول عالنتيجة بعد شهر .[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عاشقة الحرية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يوفقك اختي والله كنت اعاني من شعري بشكل غير طبيعي وهذي 5 مرة بدي الشعر الخفيف ينبت وصار شعري صحي واحسن من اول بكثير لكني مرتاحه معه واقولك تسلمين الف .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : زهر الليمون .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رووعة الزيت ...نتيجته مضموووونة...وحسيت بفرق اول شي وقف التساقط و وصار شعري قوي..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الله يوفقك ويبارك لك ان شاء الله .[/FONT]*​ 
*[]*​


----------



## روح العنبر (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## روح العنبر (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*

استغفر الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته الى يوم الدين


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*

الحمد لله على سابغ نعم الله


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: زيت نتائجه جنان وخيال لشعر طويل وكثيف وصحي*


----------

